# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  WILD with no external stimuli

## jarrhead

This is how I WILD. It requires very little effort, you don't set alarms, etc.


By "With No External Stimuli" I mean no alarms, not getting out of bed, not even moving.

This takes a day or two to discipline yourself. Maybe more for others.


Always note when you wake up at night. Don't just doze back to sleep. Gather your thoughts then fall back to sleep consciously, like a WILD.  To do this, switch to mouth-breathing, but DO NOT SAY ANYTHING. Do not say "I am dreaming after each."  At least, not physically.  I just count, no mantra phrases. I am usually out in five breaths.

By not moving, not having to turn off alarms, no sounds around you. Not even opening your eyes (it's easier to do then it sounds,) you will be out very quickly. Shift has informed me that you wake up many times during the night, quite a few for less than thirty seconds; this leaves you literally a dozen or more opportunities per night.

----------


## Indeed

I'll try this.
Will post results.

----------


## Noogah

Jarrhead, would you please expound on how we train ourselves?

This technique certainly seems interesting, but I do not fully understand it.

----------


## horsey101

Seems sort of like a CAN-WILD combined with a DEILD. Interesting, but tough for most people to do.

----------


## jarrhead

Noogah, as stated it is much easier to do than it sounds.  Basically, when you wake up at night, take notice of it.  In two days or so you'll notice every time you wake up.  Once you wake up just don't move.  Gather your thoughts.

----------


## A dreamer168

I would like to try this. What do you mean when you say gather your thoughts?

----------


## jarrhead

Stay conscious.  Think actively.  Don't just think like you do when you fall asleep at night.  Stay on one thing.

----------


## HelixR

So how exactly do we train ourselves to realize that we woke up when we did infact wake up?

----------


## jarrhead

Just by simply keeping the mindset - kind of like a daily dreamsign.  You'll notice it.

----------


## Indeed

Nothing.

----------


## benzene

I doubt I wake up a dozen times a night, I sleep through my fire alarm lol, although then again I'm 15 and sleep about 16 hours a night with barely any dream recall :p

----------


## jarrhead

Try sleeping 9.5 or 10. That's too much sleep

----------


## Mirse

Sounds alot like a DEILD

----------


## jarrhead

Stephen LaBerge said this is his WILD technique.

----------


## MadMonkey

I have been sort of doing this anyways although I often forget and turn over befor I remeber to try and remeber my dream or not move for a WILD. Its sort of fifty fifty wether I move or not so maby I should just train myself a bit more and try this.

----------


## hgld1234

Autosiggestion helps a lot. I use it with my WILDs because I can't use alarms at that time.

----------

